# snakecain



## mark armstrong (Jan 21, 2016)

It's not "detaled", jes a rustic look


----------



## mark armstrong (Jan 21, 2016)

Jes Killin time,,,nuthn fancy


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2016)

mark armstrong said:


> Jes Killin time,,,nuthn fancy


No pictures??


----------



## mark armstrong (Jan 21, 2016)

It took me awhile, but thought the pik was on here, it showed it did,,this new phone hard ta work,,for me ,,I'll try and edit,,sorry,,,

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice- That was some work


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2016)

I like it, that cain has some good suspension, lol. I like anything folk art style!


----------



## mark armstrong (Jan 21, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I like it, that cain has some good suspension, lol. I like anything folk art style!


----------



## mark armstrong (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you lol,,yea ,yalls major league compared ta me ofcourse,,,, this as you can see didn't have one tool onit that plugged in,,,,,,,:)


----------



## Tony (Jan 21, 2016)

That is something special Mark! Especially considering you did it by hand, that's an extraordinary piece! Tony


----------



## mark armstrong (Jan 21, 2016)

Tony said:


> That is something special Mark! Especially considering you did it by hand, that's an extraordinary piece! Tony


Thanks,,,and may I add, I love lookn and gazing at yalls "master pieces" if I may say,,,,,


----------



## Tony (Jan 21, 2016)

mark armstrong said:


> Thanks,,,and may I add, I love lookn and gazing at yalls "master pieces" if I may say,,,,,



My stuff is nothing special, but there are some incredible woodworkers here, I can spend all day looking at their work! Tony


----------



## mark armstrong (Jan 21, 2016)

Tony said:


> My stuff is nothing special, but there are some incredible woodworkers here, I can spend all day looking at their work! Tony


Oh yea, me to,,,I learnt so much,,and have some good ideas,, I've got a 700 lb oak burl that gonna,chk a mill bout 2 hours from here, see if they can help,,can't wait,, I'm thinkn tabletops,clocks ect,,,,it's a beast

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 22, 2016)

That is a cool looking cane Mark.


----------



## mark armstrong (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks ironman


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 23, 2016)

Man that was a lot of wood removal by hand . Really nice job Mark!


----------



## mark armstrong (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you Sir,,,,,


----------

